# Paph. Chiu-Hua Dancer



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2011)

(gigantifolium x sanderianum) This was blooming size when I got it two years ago, but since moving into the greenhouse, it (and a bunch of others) decided to send out a spike -- or in this case, two!


----------



## Bolero (May 27, 2011)

Love the petals! That is an awesome flowering.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## emydura (May 27, 2011)

Love the curly petals. Just wonderful.

David


----------



## jtrmd (May 27, 2011)

Whats the legality on these?I want to take mine back in to judging( got an AM the first trip,but it was illegal at the time.That was even with the paperwork from Glen Decker LOL!)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 27, 2011)

That's just grand! :clap: I love her curly petals.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2011)

You've got some amazing plants blooming now Dot. I'm even surprised to see this cross at this time of the year. Mine all bloom in the winter months. I guess the greenhouse shocker threw them all into spiking.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> You've got some amazing plants blooming now Dot. I'm even surprised to see this cross at this time of the year. Mine all bloom in the winter months. I guess the greenhouse shocker threw them all into spiking.


I think so, too. The cool nights, humidity, and the multiflorals are all hanging up high -- seems to make them happy!


----------



## jblanford (May 27, 2011)

WOW!! Dot, that sure looks great, I bought mine in bloom over a year ago and it's growing good but not in bloom state, maybe I'll put it outside in the shade house and see what happens. Thanks... Jim.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2011)

Nice, one of my favorite multis!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2011)

Wow, especially those petals :clap:


----------



## John M (May 28, 2011)

An amazing flower!


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2011)

Yes, already impressive now, and you surely will post an update pic  !!!! Jean


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2011)

That is really cool!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 28, 2011)

jtrmd said:


> Whats the legality on these?I want to take mine back in to judging( got an AM the first trip,but it was illegal at the time.That was even with the paperwork from Glen Decker LOL!)




good question...ones with dark warrior as the parent are legal(according to SAm (Orchid INN)...but here is a post that offers a more elaborate explanation

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16992&highlight=gigantifolium dated 10 months ago


----------



## paphioboy (May 28, 2011)

Wow.. Amazing! So it has 2 mature growths?


----------



## Shiva (May 28, 2011)

Awwwww! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## goldenrose (May 28, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool::smitten::smitten::smitten:
Gorgeous Dot!
I will eventually have one of these, at the top of the want list!


----------



## Wendy (May 28, 2011)

Fabulous! I have a couple of these that are blooming size but they haven't started a new growth yet...maybe I'll get flowers next spring.


----------



## poozcard (May 28, 2011)

like it a lot


----------



## insigne (May 28, 2011)

I like the curl hair. It is charming.


----------



## etex (May 28, 2011)

Very beautiful bloom!!


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2011)

i would be very happy with that!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Wow.. Amazing! So it has 2 mature growths?


Yes -- the newer on is the one with the spike growing and the growth isn't as big as the older one.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 28, 2011)

Very nice! Legal or not, it is great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2011)

Update: I love this Paph more and more!

'


----------



## hchan (Jun 7, 2011)

That's even more gorgeous now, well done Dot!


----------



## Clark (Jun 7, 2011)

Would dance with this baby anytime!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful. That new greenhouse is really pulling out flowers.


----------



## emydura (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm liking it more and more as well. That distant photo in your greenhouse thread really showed how big and impresssive the flowers are.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 8, 2011)

Great blooms, thanks for the update!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 8, 2011)

Ho yea! It's cranking it out now! Nice show Dot.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 8, 2011)

:drool::drool: OH WOW! :drool::drool:
I love this one too!
It was at the top of the want list ....
not anymore - got one a couple days ago!


----------



## Justin (Jun 8, 2011)

that's a corker! sweet! looks like a floriferous hybrid, like that this one is dark colored.


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2011)

What a nice update! I noticed it in your greenhouse thread to and drooled a bit.


----------



## nikv (Jun 8, 2011)

I see that the little break in the center stripe on the dorsal carried through from it's sanderianum parent. Quite a lovely flower! My plant has three new growths. I'm just waiting for them to mature and flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2011)

I had to post two final images -- I really love this plant!

All the flowers are open:





And so cool from the back:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 9, 2011)

You got a dang great clone Dot!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 10, 2011)

I think you're killing all of us, slowly but surely..  Helluva plant...


----------



## Mister_T (Jun 10, 2011)

very beautiful, very nice one 

thanks!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2011)

Superb!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Marc (Jun 10, 2011)

Lovely, there is nothing else I can say!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 11, 2011)

Man, it really gets better with time! Love those cork screws :rollhappy:


----------



## emydura (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW Dot. Those last lot of photos are breathtaking. 

This cross is nicer than I would have anticipated.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I'm really pleased with this plant. When others posted photos of their plants, I wondered if mine would ever bloom. I guess it was just holding out to surprise me!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, wow, and wow!


----------



## Carper (Jun 12, 2011)

That's nothing short of a stunning plant Dot, one definitely for the collection!

Gary
UK


----------

